# Intel HDA Audio / Realtek ALC268 / Alsa 1.0.14-r1 / .15

## Emmeran

Hi there,

I searched for weeks now for a solution to my sound problems. I own a nexoc osiris e619 which is built on a compaq fl 90 barebone.

So it has a Realtek ALC268 soundcard and a motorola si3054 modem inside using the same device.

```

# cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec

Codec: Realtek ALC268

Codec: Motorola Si3054

```

Some days ago I managed to get the sound working as parallel output on internal speakers and headphones, but with three sliders (one for each + one pcm) so I was satisfied.

Over christmas I was over at my parents house and so I didn't notice, that by some update the sound on the headphones stopped working. I got home, plugged my sound system in and suddently it began to feep at a high frequency. Once again I tried to update to alsa 1.0.15 which, brought some problems I was able to solve and concluded in no sound at all. The same with the kernels alsa drivers.

Now I managed to downgrade to alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1 again and used the patch mentioned above, so my internal speekers work again, but the feeping sound is still there and I can't use my sound system  :Sad: 

dmesg shows now many missing symbols, which was never the case earlier when the sound was ok, the solutions for that problem which I found via google and forum search etc. didn't help, none of them.

```

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

```

Well... the bug I had at first (the sound was very quiet, only hearable when I put the volume of my soundsystem to max and even then very quiet) was reported as fixed in 1.0.15 (the patch i got from bugzilla on this bug report is the one which worked for me) but in 1.0.15 there's no sound at all now... -.-

So I would be very thankful for any help!

Greets,

Emmo

PS:

```

# uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Thu Dec 27 22:33:23 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## Emmeran

seems like this once again is one of this posts where nobody has an answer  :Sad: 

----------

## dnadesign

Had the same problem yesterday on my new notebook. The key to solving it seems to be:

 - disabling ALSA kernel modules (only, not the sound support);

 - emerging alsa-driver-1.0.15 with ALSA_CARDS set to "hda-intel" (in make.conf for example: ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel");

 - adding this line to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X (where X is 4 or 6,depending on the kernel your using:

```
snd-hda-intel
```

 - adding this line to /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
```

 - adjusting the sound levels (in alsamixer for example);

After that I got the sound working for ALC268.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Emmeran wrote:*   

> Unknown symbol

 

Hardly a new problem. Use search.

----------

